# Has anyone ever applied hot fix rhinestones to Nylon material with any success?



## RASCHELL

Has anyone ever applied hot fix stones to Nylon material with any success? Apparently all the cheer outfits are going Nylon or Poly I have applied to polyester but not nylon. I don't want to commit to my cheerleaders if it can't be done. I guess I could try it but I was just checking if anyone has done it with no complaints from customers

Thanks Raschell


----------



## charles95405

*Re: Rhinestone Help*

Stones will stick to most any material IF the material will take 325F for 15 seconds...Of course will not stick to vinyl...and probably to water based screen printing


----------



## Rodney

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## allhamps

Are we actually talking Nylon or something like Spandex? When I think of nylon, I think of the drawstring backpacks/bags that a lot of the cheerleaders carry, and the answer to that is NO. It will not stick. They will pop off.


----------



## RASCHELL

No it is the new Nylon/Lycra stretch shiny garment stuff.. Cheer leading warm ups... Apparently it is the new fad, it is not the same nylon material as the bags..


----------



## allhamps

Oh, ok. Sorry for the crazy question, but I had to be sure. Yes, the rhinestones will stick, but I would recommend that you use the ss06 stones mainly. With the material being stretchy, it's least likely that any of the stones will pop off when the material is stretched to the max.


----------



## ccsews

Were you able to get the rhinestones to stick to the cheer tops? I have a client that would like me to apply them to a 80% nylon and 20% spandex. I was curious to see if it worked. Thanks!


----------



## RASCHELL

I have not tried it yet I have quoted the customer a price for the job and we are just waiting for them to come in. But according to all other posts they say it can be done.


----------



## veedub3

I do nylon/spandex garments all the time. What I do is reduce my temp to about 225° and increase my dwell time. I also use a pad under where the design will go which raises it up and stretches the fabric a bit so when the person puts it on, the design does not look all stretched out. Works perfect every time. I reduced the heat because at the normal temp for pressing stones I was getting scorch marks on the garments. I would suggest testing first because it will scorch very easily, and you need to dial in the correct temperature settings for your press.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

Do you have a picture of the new stretchy shiny material you are talking about? I am curious and cannot picture what you are talking about


----------



## ccsews

Here it is. Let me know if you can see it.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

Those are awesome looking. I'd love one for working out. You know how we all love shiny stuff. What are they called?


----------



## ccsews

It is a metallic racer back top from Pizzazz performance wear.


----------



## ccsews

What type of pad do you use? Also, how long do leave the garment in the press at 225? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## mary butler

hello i am trying to put rhinestone on metallic sport bras materia 80% nylon 20% spandax. i did lower the temp, to 225 but all stone did not stick. what is the time you press ?


----------



## jennjenn97

I do this professional for cheerleading. Temp is to low. Do you have a pic of the item you are really using? 225 is not hot enough for anything to stick. What type of stones? I have been in Cheer World for 10 yrs.


----------



## Obeline

Hi,

I would like to know wich temp to use for rhinestud 3 mm and time on 80% Nylon + 20% Spandex fabric?
Thank's a lot!


----------



## jennjenn97

These are pizzazz shiny bras? Rhinestuds? P/M me tks jennjenn97


----------



## ccsews

I used 275 for 27 sec at high pressure. I pressed it a second time for 20 sec. It didn't burn on mine. My stones looked to be adhered on the back side of the garment. I have washed the sample several times and they stayed on. Hope this helps!


----------



## ccsews

jennjenn97 said:


> These are pizzazz shiny bras? Rhinestuds? P/M me tks jennjenn97


 They are the metalic racer backs from pizzazz


----------



## veedub3

jennjenn97 said:


> I do this professional for cheerleading. Temp is to low. Do you have a pic of the item you are really using? 225 is not hot enough for anything to stick. What type of stones? I have been in Cheer World for 10 yrs.


First 225 degrees using a dwell time of 25 seconds is more than enough heat to make the glue melt. Melting the glue is the objective. Once it dries, it sticks to the fabric and will not come off. Try it before you knock it. I have been in business 11.5 years and I have about 20 cheer teams that I work with each year, I have 8 dance schools that I work with, and several salons that all require pressing on nylon, trust me it works. It only take 5 seconds to melt the glue using a battery operated stone setter, why would it not work with a commercial press at 225 degrees? The reason for the low temp is to prevent scorching on nylon. The higher the temp, the quicker it will scorch, but if you lower the temp and increase the dwell time, the glue will melt, the fabric will not have scorch marks, and you will have a great loking finished product.


----------



## liltxnqt

Just wanted to let ya know that I just got a Cheer order for 92%/8% spandex and I used ss16's 275 for 20sec...let cool....15 secs and it worked...AMAZING RESULTS...i need to move one of them and cant even reheat it to move it over...the glue did not go thru the sports tank/bras or the bottoms I did!!! i did mine on my cap press instead of heating the whole thing on big heat press!! just remember you cant rush it!


----------



## EUFORBIA

Can you tell us how many seconds you heat at this temperature on nylon spandex?


----------



## rjim

My experience. I had a gymnastic team ask me to add rhinestones to some replacement jackets. The jacket are $90 each, black, with 89% nylon and 11% spandex. The front is a logo with 6ss stones (hotfix) and I tried one jacket at the 225 at 25 seconds. they did not all adhere. (Note: I had tested the time temperature on a cotton shirt first and I had no problem) I adjust the temperature up to 240 and had the same results. So went to the 275 for 20 seconds and that worked. After peeling the tape, did repress for 20 seconds. The only problem is I'm getting a slight outline of the pad underneath. I have the pressure about as light as I dare. The care instructions say do not iron.

Now I have the back to do and I'm worried about the pressing (hoop mark in embroidery) mark of the padding. Oh well, guess I will have to try.

Thanks to everyone who added their comments to this topic.


----------



## hot fix motif

NO, they will pop off


----------



## rjim

Well, they are on the jackets. I hoping they stay on. 
I did not get the markings on the back. I used a foam pad. 
The front I did on a hat press with a rubber pad which probably allowed too much heat to the surrounding material. My best guess.


----------



## uglovdkg

Allhamp, will the stones stick to 100% polyester with pvc coating, our cheerleaders are using the eastbay bags.


----------



## americanrose2

Thanks to all who added great info to this thread. I have a cheer team with a request for rhinestone designs applied to shorts and tops. I can do the designs but need a cheer wear supplier. Does anyone know of a good supplier of cheer wear besides Pizzazz? Maybe even one that has something besides the nylon/spandex.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## uglovdkg

GTM Sportswear is a good supplier and I found out the stones will not adhere to the pvc coating, I found a spot on the side of the bag that did not have the coating.


----------



## jeradclough22

I have some jackets very similar to a gtm jacket that are 100% polyester. I have tried many different temps in attaching hot fix sequins and they just come off in the wash. It looks like this pvc coating that you are talking about. The jackets are kind of shiny. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## best26102

we had no luck with nylon that a hairdresser wanted bling on. They flicked right off or if you washed it they fell off and had no glue marks at all


----------



## NJCustomCreation

Hello! I just came across this thread and was wondering if anyone had experience with 88% poly/12% spandex blend for rhinestones? I know some people won't rhinestone spandex because of the stretch but I really hope it is possible and I don't want to ruin my expensive sample. Thanks in advance!


----------



## artswear

Yes, I rhinestone spandex/stretchy garments all the time for the dance industry so they get quite a workout. I've never had a customer complain about stones falling off. My daughter wears them as well so I have first hand experience with their longevity. I've washed, AND put them into the dryer many times over the past 2 years, and not one stone has fallen off! I've used ss6 and ss10 stones mostly, korean hotfix from shineart, pre-heat garment 5 sec, press for 20 sec at 330 degrees, medium pressure on a hotronix, peel cold, no second press.


----------



## Xpress U

Hello, I'm wondering if anyone that heat presses rhinestones on cheer uniforms, puts anything inside them to stretch them when you press them? I'm nervous about the stones coming off when the girls have to stretch them so much to get them on. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wildheadz

Great info thanks.


----------

